# Coping With Pcd



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Found this on another camping sight and just had to share....enjoy and try not to Catch it to bad!

Hello fellow campers,

I'm dealing with a serious case of PCD and I need your help. What is PCD? It is a serious ailment that afflicts campers and happens more frequently in northern climates. It also occurs often during the months of September through May among people with school aged children. This condition is exacerbated by seeing your popup camper closed for the season, whether nestled under a tarp outside or tucked into the corner of your garage.

So far, PCD, or Post-seasonal Camping Depression, has no known medical cure. Remission typically occurs during the summer months before a rapid recurrence in fall.

Please help!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Outbackers have found a cure for this!

1. Ditch the Pop-up
2. Buy an Outback
3. Keep propane filled
4. Connect shore cable to a 30 amp Outlet, If you don't have one, install one. If you can't install one look around your neighbors house. (Buy an extension cord commensurate with your needs)
5. 3 cans of camoflage paint to mask extension cord.
6. Down load from the Outbackers galleries, pictures of your favorite area to camp. (get creative. Pictures of Hawaii, St. Thomas, Bermuda, or Sombago will work too.)
7. Enlarge and affix the photos to your Outback windows.
8. Load Steel Drum music into your radio/stereo.
9. Turn the heat up a bit to just over 75 degrees F.
10. Don shorts, tropical shirt and flip-flops.
11. Load blender with appropriate proportions needed for frosty concoctions.
12. Enjoy.

Hey, I call it Outackermans 12 step process to combat PCD.

I am here to help.

It's what I do!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I find that sitting out in the trailer by myself with a beer every now and again seems to help.

DAN


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Two Beers Helps more.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

heres to drinking triples , seeing double and acting single. cheers


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Outbackers have found a cure for this!
> 
> 1. Ditch the Pop-up
> 2. Buy an Outback
> ...


Eric...I love it ! I do be leave you are right....I think I just might try some of those ideas. Of course we just got "The View" back from several weeks at the dealers from getting warranty work done....so I guess I can also just go clean it up like I am getting ready for a trip first. That will help some.....Right ???


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cdn campers said:


> heres to drinking triples , seeing double and acting single. cheers


Words to live by....


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Have not seen that syndrome down here in Florida


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Jimmie said:


> Have not seen that syndrome down here in Florida


I hear it is called Reverse PCD down south, often occuring in the months beween May and October when the temperatures are in the 90's with 100% humidity.

DAN


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Have not seen that syndrome down here in Florida


I hear it is called Reverse PCD down south, often occuring in the months beween May and October when the temperatures are in the 90's with 100% humidity.

DAN
[/quote]

Has NEVER stopped us from camping at all! We camped last summer in 100 degree days in South Carolina for a week...just always make sure we are close to the beach


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Have not seen that syndrome down here in Florida


I hear it is called Reverse PCD down south, often occuring in the months beween May and October when the temperatures are in the 90's with 100% humidity.

DAN
[/quote]
During the winter months we travel TO the mountains in hopes that we'll be able to see some snow


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was waiting for the southern element to chime in...happens every winter!

Would love to go up into the mountains here in NH for some winter fun... BUT sliding sideways with 50+ feet of Fifth Wheel and 6.0L diesel just ins't that appealing to me!! I will live vicariously through you instead!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

How the girls and I have been coping with PCD the last few days. Once in a while you just can't go camping, lol...


----------

